# Strange Windows Installation Errors



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey

So I bought a cheap new mobo to be able to build a second rig. I built everything together, and wanted to install Vista 64. Ok, I learnd something, P4s do not like Vista 64. So I wanted to install XP Pro. 32 Bit. when it gets to the actual install, an error mesasge occurs, containing soemthing about D:\1386 asms error. Installation can not be processed. I tried with ANOTHER 32 Bit XP cd, same message occurs. Ok, time for Google. I found something saying I should try to clean the cd or try with another... duh!

Ok, Win2k should do the job for this build too, but NOOOO, it STILL can't install Windows! Same 1386 error, altough a bit different than the XP one.

I even tried with just one stick of RAM, has no effect. The build consists of:

Intel Pentium 4 3.6GHz
MSI P965 Neo
Kingston DDR2 Ram 667
HIS Radeon HD2600
Some FSC 350W PSU

The HD is brand new and has never been used.

Anyone gone trough this and can help me?


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 9, 2008)

Try with another cd/dvd drive


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Dec 9, 2008)

Same thing here, has some suggestions.

http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/windows-xp/9068-failed-installtion-d-i386-asms.html


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

stanhemi said:


> Try with another cd/dvd drive





JoshBrunelle said:


> Same thing here, has some suggestions.
> 
> http://www.softwaretipsandtricks.com/forum/windows-xp/9068-failed-installtion-d-i386-asms.html



Thanks, but didn't help... tried several drives, PATA and SATA, as well as SATA and PATA HDs... still that damn error.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

modder said:


> error message like this ?
> INCORRECT FUNCTION
> Error
> Installation failed D:\I386\asms.



Yes, something like this. Its in german, but its pretty much what you said.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

modder said:


> try to turn off the BIOS IDE Prefetch and disable all UDMA settings for ALL IDE channels and devices.



... what? Where do I do that, never heard of that.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

modder said:


> wait one min , download Asus P5B Premium manual



Wait, I have this issue on the MSI P965 Neo, not the P5B


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I didn't even get to install Vista, it told me right after recognizing the disc, that my CPU won't support it.

And now I can't even get no a normal "would you like to boot from cd", it loads the unfinished 2k setup... bleh. I'm gonna hook the HD up this comp here and clear it. Altough this does not solve the problem :/


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

I thought of BIOS update, but its described awfully complicated... 

Clearing CMOS right now


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

Its that HD:
http://www.pcp.ch/product-1a12289419.htm

So no SATA II. There aren't any jumpers anyway


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

modder said:


> http://www.wdc.com/en/library/sata/2779-001006.pdf"There aren't any jumpers anyway" NO , find one jumper and set like the link below
> 
> jumper configuration Western Digital Caviar SE sATA 160GB/8MB - 7200rpm  (WD1600AAJS)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081209/Untitled.jpg
> ...



Aight, will do! Funny my HD came without any manual or something. Just the HD in a plastic wrapper^^


----------



## MRCL (Dec 9, 2008)

Jumpered it, and everything fits correctly.

And still, when it gets to the installation screen, an error occurs. Something along the lines of

One of the for the installation required components can not be installed.

Yeah 1386 stuff again.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello there...

See if this may explain and help:http://support.microsoft.com/kb/311755


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is a bios update.  All you need is a floppy drive or if your mobo can boot from it,  a flash drive.  Make either bootable,  stick the bios file and the flashing app on it and boot.  You'll get a dos prompt where you type in "flashing app name" "bios file name" enter,  and it will just do it.  I've looked at the specs for this mobo,  and to be honest,  it should be working right out of the box.  Also it does support sata2,  so the jumper on the hd is not needed and just reduces performance.  It's kinda looking like rma time!


----------



## MRCL (Dec 10, 2008)

johnspack said:


> The only thing I can think of is a bios update.  All you need is a floppy drive or if your mobo can boot from it,  a flash drive.  Make either bootable,  stick the bios file and the flashing app on it and boot.  You'll get a dos prompt where you type in "flashing app name" "bios file name" enter,  and it will just do it.  I've looked at the specs for this mobo,  and to be honest,  it should be working right out of the box.  Also it does support sata2,  so the jumper on the hd is not needed and just reduces performance.  It's kinda looking like rma time!



I wrote a mail to the shop where I got the mobo, asked if a BIOS update would affect the warranty... you never know. As soon as I know more, I'll try the update.

Thank you all so far for your suggestions and help, yet another example how TPU rocks


----------



## johnspack (Dec 10, 2008)

Really,  all that's left is the memory,  and the psu.  You could try different memory and/or a different psu.  If that doesn't work,  it's rma time.  And in no way should a bios flash void a warranty.  I flashed a silly m2n-e asus mobo,  and it stopped working.  It was replaced happily by asus.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 12, 2008)

Alright. I have read the site that 95Viper suggested. No success. I tried different RAM. No success. I did not update BIOS, as I read about numerous cases where a BIOS update on this particular bord is not a good idea. 

Its RMA time i guess...


----------



## johnspack (Dec 13, 2008)

One last vague possibility,  because it's happened to me,  is:  are you using original xp cds,  or are they copies,  like an nlited copy you made?  It's possible even though you may have more than one copy,  that the original source files they were made from were corrupt.  If you've used original copies,  then,  yes it's rma time.


----------



## MRCL (Dec 13, 2008)

I used both, original hologram cds/dvds and copied ones...


----------

